# Mirc fun...Look at the fun...



## Luse (Apr 29, 2003)

I just spent 3 hours trying my best to get Rockman Zero 2 on Mirc..... My first problem being my nephew deleted Mirc off the computer, not a problem, still had the instalation file on my hard drive. 

Now being the kind of person who HATES Mirc I hardly use it, but when a rom comes out that I can't find on a site, I generally end up on it ( I've used it once since Gbatemp changed from a forum/rom site to a forum... Really hated it and vowed to only use it as a last resort) I can easily find roms in general and Dl them from site (which I prefer) but this one wasn't turnign up anywhere...

I had to find Kivan's Mirc for newbies again (which took a while, it used to be easy to find, but if you haven't seen it since it was up on the Front page 5 months ago, then you can easily lose it) as I've hardly ever used Mirc and so I could remember what I had to type to find what i was looking for.

Everythings running smooth, get on Mirc find the server, find #Gbatemp and start looking for Rockman Zero 2... Find it all over the place. 

Then the fun starts...

While trying to type in the name of the rom, time runs out, so I try copying the name and pasting it, but everyone seems to cutomise the names for the roms making it harder and harder. Then you have to wait in line ( I have no problem doing that..I expected it)

After about 30 mintues of waiting, I get the message that I can now dl it. I click acept then it sits there for 2 mintues before telling me it didn't connect. 

Try again...And again....

Get it working, it's Dling..... Then it stops after 3%....

try again...and again....

Look for other people who have it...

End up on 2 waiting lists, one goes the other a back up incase the first one stops... It gets to 5% then the other pop up comes up saying I can dl it. The first one freezes, the second one won't connect and there I am again.

I closes Mirc, went and took a break...

Came back on tried again, got it working 7% into it stops again, and I'm reading a message that says it's not dling fast enough...by a fraction of a second...........


Why am I ranting?

All the while this is going on there are a bunch of people typing about (sorry if this offends and one, but thisis what they where talking about)

person 1: I like penis
person 2: I like fat men
person 1: can I suck your penis
person 2: no I hate you, I want pictures of naked boys....

etc 
etc
etc
etc
etc




All I wanted was to Dl Rockman, and it seems to be more trouble then it's worth. I came close to buying an import copy but I can't afford it. I'm sorry if this topic is in the wrong place, and I'm sorry if this is more of a rant then anything else, but I had to let some steam off and just wonder why I'm such a lowly moron I can't get one simple thing to work without nearly bashing my head into a wall....


----------



## Opium (Apr 29, 2003)

calm down, you can get roms from various roms sites, check the gba rom scene topic which is somewhere around. I use MIRC for my roms, i don't have a problem likr you, maybe something wasn't right when you were tring to download. Oh well i bet it's already out on sites.


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah ease up man. Make sure you have all the setting correct. Personally i don't remeber seeing that on mirc because i go on a fair bit. Mka esure to check the scene links and if that doesn't help, search for yaself in a google or altavista search, or something like that.


----------



## SMN (Apr 29, 2003)

Poor guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Relax then go back in there to try on it again, maybe it wasn't your day the last time you were there.

Or better yet, leave your nick here, log on IRC and wait for me.  I'll log on and send you a copy.  How's that ?


----------



## face_kicker (Apr 29, 2003)

I kind of agree with him in the whole you can't dl a rom on MIrc lately. Being that it's so crowded at #GBAtemp. But relax man, there's tons of good people on there. If I'm on and you ask I have it, you shall receive it.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2003)

Luse, if you ever need a ROM on #gbatemp, private message me or djgarf, and we will be happy to send you the ROM directly.

Sorry that you had a bad experience in the channel, it does blow sometimes.

To get hold of us either /msg  or /query 

DCC chat blows.

Hope I can help you in the future.


----------



## SMN (Apr 29, 2003)

I really like the you guys' attitude, ready to help when one's in need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thug, have you checked your pm lately ?  I sent you a request wondering if it can be done or not.  Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2003)

QUOTE(SMN @ Apr 29 2003 said:


> Thug, have you checked your pm lately ?Â I sent you a request wondering if it can be done or not.Â Please let me know.
> Thanks.


ya, we are still thinking about it.

I mean usually the info is in the .nfo or File_ID, and if not it is actually at the start of the game...


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey u can pm me as well, I may not have many roms but I normally have the right ones for most people.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Apr 29, 2003)

Well if you would like for #gbatemp to stay that way don't advertise it. You could have just pm'd him the info.

And yeah Rockman Zero 2 is on the sites now


----------



## Luse (Apr 29, 2003)

Your all so kind. Must be why I come to this board everyday (i Just rarely post) I'll try again later, I've had one of those days that just continued to spiral down hill... 

I received my American copy of Orge Battle 64 today and a N64 Passport to play it on... The passport has two slots, and one of them is broken, I opened it up and it's not even sodered into place... 

I read today that Castlevania Aria of Sorrow is supposed to be out in Europe the 9th of may, which would have been great news, except I already preordered and american copy so I could play it sooner... 

I just have a feeling if I tried again now something will either go wrong, or I'll get it and be dissapointed with it... 

Thank you to all that told me to get a grip, and those who offered to help,  I'll take you up on it and hope one day to return the favor. Gbatemp has got to be the best forum on the net, mostly due to all it's wonderful users...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2003)

awww shawks.






 Your welcome.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 29, 2003)

Thugs getting red! Lol.


----------

